# Subscription-based permitting software



## vegas paul (May 7, 2010)

In an effort to upgrade our permitting software, I've been exploring some of the "Subscription-Based" tools.  These require no capital outlay (you don't buy the software).  They are web-based, and you pay for the number of personnel that require logins on an annual basis, and the system is available anywhere that has internet (including mobile, in the field).  they are probably best suited to smaller jurisdictions that don't have the budget for one of the big systems, and don't have the requirements for as many users.

Two of these are *BasicGov* and *CitizenServe*.  I looked on their sites, and have had demos for each and am reasonably impressed, for the price.  I notice that there are many Pennsylvania customers and CA, OR, WA as well.  Do any of you have any first-hand knowledge of these products?

I respect the opinions of all on this forum, and would like to hear any insights into these products.


----------



## brudgers (May 7, 2010)

I'd suggest that your contract limit the increase in subscription fees and require copies of the database containing your permits and the metadata to be provided at regular intervals.

Otherwise you can be easily monetized.


----------

